# Lip kit



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

I want to get the se-r front bumper for a b14 and add a lip kit to it... i dont fell like payin the stillin price so i thought i could use a lip kit off of a accord 94-97 model.... what do u guys think


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I think you might want to check the dimensions and angles a bit more closely on the Accord lip before you go just hollering out that you're going to use it. Something in me makes me think it's not going to be quite as easy as you think. Best bet is to buy the one made for the car.


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

hah - im doing the EXACT same thing =) except i want to know if the NISMO copy kit from http://www.versusmotorsport.com/ver4/index2.html is a lip for the front bumper.. i HOPE it is. if it's that ugly front bumper, im just going to get a carbon fiber splitter from buddyclub2.com or visracing.. kinda ricey but it's CF and it serves its purpose :thumbup: oh .. and no "stabilizer bars" for the splitter ... i want to keep it sleeper


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

whats up tofu.... i was lookin at the c/f splitter myself.... but i just want to bring the nose down a little more, hey did that kid bail out on your lights yet, plus i figured i woould use the accord lip because its only 100 bucks and i dont mind cuttin and piecin it together, i do bodywork for a livin so i aint to worried about that


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

((Sigh)) that guy said he's away for the weekend and would try to get money to me by friday/saturday.. if it drags on any longer than that i'll sell it to u.

the lip from an accord isn't a bad idea.. just need to cut it in the middle probably to shorten it to fit. i remember reading a thread in the B15 section recently and some girl did it to her car. looked good


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

yeah i dont see why it wouldnt work... sorry about the lights... are they real projectors or just halos, also why do u want to get rid of that kit its so hot lookin, if i could afford it i would do it on my car


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

they're real projectors from Nis-Knaks w/ the black housing. Yes they look very very hot but to tell u the truth .. they suck =X. the projectors shoot very far so i can see very well in front, but in front of me and do the sides are very dim.. that's why i got foglights. but now that im taking the kit off, it'll be hard to see at night because i don't want those circle fogs on my stock bumper . plus it doesn't help much that the bulbs are H1 and H3 (fog light). i was going to buy HIDs to put in ... but decided to buy the Mossy H4 headlamps b/c H4 has the best spread =). and of course, im putting in bi-xenons so i'll have hi/low HID


----------

